# Wii #2203 - Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock (Europe)



## Chanser (Sep 22, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4752^^


----------



## Alex666 (Sep 22, 2010)

FIRST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





heres the tracklist =)



Spoiler



A Perfect Circle – “The Outsider”
Aerosmith – “Cryin’”
AFI – “Dancing Through Sunday”
Alice Cooper – “No More Mr. Nice Guy”
Alter Bridge – “Ties That Bind”
Anberlin – “The Feel Good Drag”
Anthrax – “Indians”
Arch Enemy – “Nemesis”
Atreyu – “Ravenous”
Avenged Sevenfold – “Bat Country”
Bad Brains – “Re-Ignition (Live)”
Band Of Skulls – “I Know What I Am”
Black Sabbath – “Children Of The Grave”
Blind Melon – “Tones Of Home”
Blue ?yster Cult – “Burnin’ For You”
Bush – “Machinehead”
Buzzcocks – “What Do I Get?”
Children Of Bodom – “If You Want Peace… Prepare For War”
Creedence Clearwater Revival – “Fortunate Son”
The Cure – “Fascination Street”
Deep Purple – “Burn”
Def Leppard – “Pour Some Sugar On Me (Live)”
Dethklok – “Bloodlines”
The Dillinger Escape Plan – “Setting Fire To Sleeping Giants”
Dire Straits – “Money For Nothing”
DragonForce – “Fury of the Storm”
Drowning Pool – “Bodies”
Edgar Winter– “Free Ride”
Fall Out Boy – “Dance, Dance”
Five Finger Death Punch – “Hard To See”
Flyleaf – “Again”
Foo Fighters – “No Way Back”
Foreigner – “Feels Like The First Time”
George Thorogood and The Destroyers – “Move It On Over (Live)”
The Hives – “Tick Tick Boom”
Interpol – “Slow Hands”
Jane’s Addiction – “Been Caught Stealing”
Jethro Tull – “Aqualung”
John 5 – “Black Widow Of La Porte”
KISS – “Love Gun”
Linkin Park – “Bleed It Out”
Lynyrd Skynyrd – “Call Me The Breeze (Live)”
Megadeth – “Sudden Death”
Megadeth – “Holy Wars… The Punishment Due”
Megadeth – “This Day We Fight!”
Metallica & Ozzy Osbourne – “Paranoid (Live)”
Muse – “Uprising”
My Chemical Romance – “I’m Not Okay (I Promise)”
Neil Young – “Rockin’ In The Free World”
Nickelback – “How You Remind Me”
Night Ranger – “(You Can Still) Rock In America”
Nine Inch Nails – “Wish”
The Offspring – “Self Esteem”
Orianthi – “Suffocated”
Pantera – “I’m Broken”
Phoenix – “Lasso”
Poison – “Unskinny Bop”
Queen – “Bohemian Rhapsody”
Queensr?che – “Jet City Woman”
Rammstein – “Waidmanns Heil”
The Ramones – “Theme From Spiderman”
Red Rider – “Lunatic Fringe”
R.E.M. – “Losing My Religion”
Rise Against – “Savior”
The Rolling Stones – “Stray Cat Blues”
The Runaways – “Cherry Bomb”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 1 – Overture”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 2 – The Temples Of Syrinx”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 3 – Discovery”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 4 – Presentation”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 5 – Oracle: The Dream”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 6 – Soliloquy”
Rush – “2112 Pt. 7 – Grand Finale”
RX Bandits – “It’s Only Another Parsec…”
Silversun Pickups – “There’s No Secrets This Year”
Slash featuring Ian Astbury – “Ghost”
Slayer – “Chemical Warfare”
Slipknot – “Psychosocial”
Snot – “Deadfall”
Soundgarden – “Black Rain”
Steve Vai – “Speeding” (Vault Version)
Stone Temple Pilots – “Interstate Love Song”
Strung Out – “Calling”
Styx – “Renegade”
Sum 41 – “Motivation”
Tesla – “Modern Day Cowboy”
Them Crooked Vultures – “Scumbag Blues”
Third Eye Blind – “Graduate”
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers – “Listen To Her Heart”
Twisted Sister – “We’re Not Gonna Take It”
The Vines – “Get Free”
The White Stripes – “Seven Nation Army”
ZZ Top – “Sharp Dressed Man (Live)”


----------



## berlinka (Sep 22, 2010)

Fucking hell!!! I can't wait for this one. Especially story mode looks really cool!


----------



## pristinemog (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha, I just burned this for 360 to see how it was after not playing GH/RB for months.

These games are simply no fun for me anymore, unfortunately. The utter lameness of this game's theme doesn't help either.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2010)

I did enjoy GH5 due to it having more indie tunes but I lost interest in these games since Beatles Rock Band proved that they can't get any better for me. I know Rock Band 3 has instruments close to the real thing but its still following the same old thing.


----------



## Alex666 (Sep 22, 2010)

pristinemog said:
			
		

> Ha, I just burned this for 360 to see how it was after not playing GH/RB for months.
> 
> These games are simply no fun for me anymore, unfortunately. The utter lameness of this game's theme doesn't help either.



Still downloading the xbox version xD should i cancel it now? xD


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> pristinemog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let it carry on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to get the game on Friday


----------



## Phazon13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Would like to know if someone can play it with current firmware or loaders.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I'll agree with Gaydrian about the indie stuff in GH5 (and this is the sole reason I'll pick Rock Band over GH anyday)..... still, Bohemian Rhapsody's in there - I'll enjoy having a blast on my evaluating copy on that! Most of the others are just a racket though! (although it's good to see  Dragonforce back - I enjoyed crippling my fingers up with their tune on GH3!!)


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry about my last post, thanks for letting me know it's out


----------



## Slave (Sep 22, 2010)

Works on NTSC-U Wii? No AP?


----------



## Phazon13 (Sep 22, 2010)

can confirm it's dumped


----------



## nando (Sep 22, 2010)

it's probably been asked a bazillion times, but are any of the pal tracks different than the ntsc-u?


----------



## Phazon13 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think they are the same, just like in any wii gh that has been released


----------



## pristinemog (Sep 22, 2010)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you like the games then go for it. I was initially excited when I saw it released but I guess in the few short months I went without playing it, I lost interest in the 5 button magic...


----------



## mOBSCENE (Sep 22, 2010)

Game works on my PAL Wii 4.1 - Configurable USB Loader using IOS223.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 22, 2010)

I want to play this, but I think I shall wait for NTSC.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

Safe to DL? I'm not gonna get sued?


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 23, 2010)

Not getting this intill the US comes out.

So how big is this game?I hear its about 4.37 gigs or something..Does that mean it can't fit on a DVD-5?Would hate to waste a DVD-9 for something that doesnt use the extra 4 gigs.. (and i'm asking how big it is after you extract it)


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Not getting this intill the US comes out.
> 
> So how big is this game?I hear its about 4.37 gigs or something..Does that mean it can't fit on a DVD-5?Would hate to waste a DVD-9 for something that doesnt use the extra 4 gigs.. (and i'm asking how big it is after you extract it)



Nah it should still fit DVD-5. BTW, epic DP hahaha. I think I laughed for too long ;D


----------



## codeseven (Sep 23, 2010)

So can anyone confirm they have this playing on an NTSC console? And by DVD or HD? What CIOS/IOS used?

I can't seem to get it going via USB Loader GX, nor uLoader, on 4.0


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

codeseven said:
			
		

> So can anyone confirm they have this playing on an NTSC console? And by DVD or HD? What CIOS/IOS used?
> 
> I can't seem to get it going via USB Loader GX, nor uLoader, on 4.0



Have you tried changing the settings to accommodate for the fact its in PAL


----------



## codeseven (Sep 23, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> codeseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that for when booting off of DVD or HD? And is that a configuration in the USB Loader of choice?


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 23, 2010)

Got it to work using WiiFlow USB Loader on a NTSC Wii

Settings:
Force Video Mode: NTSC
Error 002 Fix: On
IOS: 222 (Hermes 38/37 merge in my case)

It works just fine


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 23, 2010)

also going wait for nstc so i can check out the music store damn it i was getting my ps3 again. casue mine was broken. but now this came out.


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 23, 2010)

Cant wait to play this though,if it fits on a DVD5..Sudden Death is just kick-ass.Then again,so is Megadeth.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

EDIT


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Cant wait to play this though,if it fits on a DVD5..Sudden Death is just kick-ass.Then again,so is Megadeth.


I can confirm that it does fit on a DVD 5. Check the NFO, in the source section it says DVD 5.

And also I agree, Megadeth is one of my favourite bands. Seeing them in December, cannot wait!


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 23, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweating Bullets was like the only reason I got GH5.xD

However,there are alot of awesome songs on this one.Didnt really like GH5 that much.Features were awesome,setlist wasnt the best..Only liked about 10 songs.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Blastoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, agreed. It would have been a lot better if you could import Guitar Hero Metallica and Guitar Hero Van Halen into it. I bought it and got bored with it within a month or so. Really dont play it much anymore. I really only play Guitar Hero Smash Hits, Metallica and Van Halen these days. But this one has a fantastic setlist, some of my favourite songs on there.  Can't wait to play it!


----------



## VashTS (Sep 23, 2010)

waidmanns heil fucking rocks.  im glad that is in there. other than that bland playlist.  they of course fucked NIN Wish on drums.  play it on hard and you'll see what i mean.


----------



## Hax Mega (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the game crash when you try to calibrate it?


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 23, 2010)

Hax Mega said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the game crash when you try to calibrate it?


Hmm.I might wanna take note of this when I get the NTSC verson in a few days.What are you using ot load it with?


----------



## Hax Mega (Sep 23, 2010)

Using the newest version of WiiFlow. IOS 222 just gives me a black screen when trying to boot. IOS 223 lets me go into the game, but crashes if I try to calibrate it.

EDIT: I just had it crash when I failed a song. It also crashed once after the Wii safety screen.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 23, 2010)

@Hax - Are you using Herme's latest launcher cIOS with 38/37 merged? Latest Wiiflow Version?

I just played it on a NTSC wii, calibrated lag, failed a ton, beat a few, no locking/freezing whatsoever.


----------



## Hax Mega (Sep 23, 2010)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> @Hax - Are you using Herme's latest launcher cIOS with 38/37 merged? Latest Wiiflow Version?
> 
> I just played it on a NTSC wii, calibrated lag, failed a ton, beat a few, no locking/freezing whatsoever.



I am using the latest Wiiflow version, but uh... I'm not quite sure what you mean by Herme's latest launcher cios with a merge. Because, I don't know what that is... I doubt I'm using it lol.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 23, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Sweating Bullets was like the only reason I got GH5.xD
> 
> However,there are alot of awesome songs on this one.Didnt really like GH5 that much.Features were awesome,setlist wasnt the best..Only liked about 10 songs.


These Megadeth songs are available as DLC, if you don't already know:

Peace Sells
Hangar 18
Symphony of Destruction
You can also export GH5 to transfer Sweating Bullets so in total, you'll have 7 Megadeth songs.


----------



## Hax Mega (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah, it works perfectly for me on the configurable USB Loader with 223.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 23, 2010)

Woohoo. Finished downloading. Just gotta finish this assignment off and then I know what im doing for the rest of the night...


----------



## mayu29 (Sep 23, 2010)

Do I need an instrument for this or it works with wii remote, nunchuk or classic controller?


----------



## creepingcreep (Sep 23, 2010)

Soundtrack looks ok but not really enough songs to float my boat

Does anyone know if oneup still release GH5 pal dlc? I cant seem to find anything from like May onwards?


----------



## creepingcreep (Sep 23, 2010)

mayu29 said:
			
		

> Do I need an instrument for this or it works with wii remote, nunchuk or classic controller?



Sorry instruments needed


----------



## player594 (Sep 23, 2010)

Will Rock Band 2 instruments work with this?


----------



## JuC (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone knows any way to play it on DVD?


----------



## wiedzmin (Sep 23, 2010)

which ios this game needs? I have wiikey so ios is enough
Guitar Hero 5 needed IOS56-64-v5146


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 23, 2010)

It stinks they went back to locking songs though, I liked Metallica's all songs in quickplay already unlocked thing.

Has anyone found codes to unlock all songs in quickplay or party play yet?


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 24, 2010)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> It stinks they went back to locking songs though, I liked Metallica's all songs in quickplay already unlocked thing.
> 
> Has anyone found codes to unlock all songs in quickplay or party play yet?


You have to unlock them again?Guess I wont be playing the 3 Megadeth songs and If You Want Peace Prepair For War when i first turn on the game.Ah well.Quest mode should be good.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 24, 2010)

player594 said:
			
		

> Will Rock Band 2 instruments work with this?




i can confirm GH3 guitar works, and Rock Band Beatles drums (So I assume the guitar as well) but thats all i have.  i can confirm that the xplorer for 360 doesnt work on wii version.


----------



## sanghoku (Sep 24, 2010)

the thing i like best about this one are features like party play + ds connectivity, but above all: the characters now match the song & lyrics!!! that was the most annoying thing in my eyes in the previous games...


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh. My. God. I just got up to the 2112 bit.

2112 is my favourite song of all time, one of the reasons why I was so excited for this game. I was kinda worried that it wouldnt be as good as its cut up into 7 different parts and I thought having that break inbetween would be annoying. They have little bits inbetween each part narrated by Neil Peart, Geddy Lee and Alex Lifeson which fills in this break which is good. They've re recorded a bit of it, which at first I was thinking "NOOO!!" but then as you played it more, you realise its actually pretty good.

I now need a new change of pants.


----------



## yaum-gui (Sep 24, 2010)

Goddamn ! The game seemed to be working when I entered a son in Quest mode, then it started to freeze, then got back to normal (music kept on playing, as well as the song in background)...

I use Config USB Loader v60 IOS249, with Anti 002 fix + IOS223 + blocking IOS reload for this game.
Anyone knows what's going on ?

PS : BTW, the game keeps on logging me to Nintendo WFC, then logs me out. Any chance that this connection problem could be related to the freezing issue ?


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 24, 2010)

yaum-gui said:
			
		

> Goddamn ! The game seemed to be working when I entered a son in Quest mode, then it started to freeze, then got back to normal (music kept on playing, as well as the song in background)...
> 
> I use Config USB Loader v60 IOS249, with Anti 002 fix + IOS223 + blocking IOS reload for this game.
> Anyone knows what's going on ?
> ...



Try IOS 222


----------



## yaum-gui (Sep 24, 2010)

But I thought IOS223 was necessary to enable the mic function in the game, am I right ? I will try your solution anyway, ASAP.


----------



## Pete666 (Sep 24, 2010)

Works with latest Wiiflow (222) use 222 merge and it works perfectly..

will try it with my wiikey..

But game is already pre-order and it rocks a lot compared to world tour and 5


----------



## Am0s (Sep 24, 2010)

works for me on disc using softchip and ios 232, sweet game


----------



## netspy (Sep 24, 2010)

I use CFG USB Loader v59 + cIOSX Rev20 (IOS56 based = works fine with instruments & mic + read correctly DLC on SDHC cards), everything seems to run fine.


----------



## yaum-gui (Sep 24, 2010)

netspy said:
			
		

> I use CFG USB Loader v59 + cIOSX Rev20 (IOS56 based = works fine with instruments & mic + read correctly DLC on SDHC cards), everything seems to run fine.



Lucky you ! I had the same configuration, like, one week ago...but I couldn't install Hermes cIOS...
The DLC seems to be readable. Playable ? I wish it is !


----------



## yaum-gui (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay...neither 222-mload nor 224-mload won't launch the game at all, 223-mload is good for launching but remains crap while playing...and 223-yal (don't know what it stands for) gives a WBFS error and restarts my Wii.

Any more feedback ?

EDIT  : got it solved. I used another Internet connection (one with which the Wii couldn't connect) and everything went just fine. Strange thing, ios 222-mload made the game less accurate, making it harder to strum...
What I did to make it work : no Internet connection, cIOSx Rev 20 (IOS56 based I think), CFG USB Loader v60 on IOS249, launch the game with IOS223-mload.


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 24, 2010)

Cant say where on here,but I found a ISO that claims its the NTSC.Can anyone comfirm that this is real,or is it just a patched verson of the Pal?


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 25, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Cant say where on here,but I found a ISO that claims its the NTSC.Can anyone comfirm that this is real,or is it just a patched verson of the Pal?



some site i know (i can't say it thorugh) says the nstc is out and he's testing it now and i'm downloading it now.

edit: yes my friend said it's nstc so it's been leaked early.


----------



## Dent (Sep 25, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can't say it because?....


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 25, 2010)

Dent said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cause it's an iso site where you can download games from enrough said.


----------



## lvholanda (Sep 25, 2010)

Can confirm that my Rock Band Drums and Guitar's work o/
Also, I'm using a DealExtreme guitar, lol.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 25, 2010)

if anyone gets all the songs unlocked, or finds a save with all the songs unlocked (i really don't care about the other stuff), could you please either direct me to the save or upload it and pm me with a link?


----------



## Am0s (Sep 25, 2010)

after playing a few songs I did notice my nicked DLC from GH5 and GHWT is working in GH6 even sweeter haha


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you think its safe to use the facebook integration now?


----------



## takuya (Sep 26, 2010)

i got some little freeze when i play some song
like 1/2 sec, 2 or 3 times by song
someone got this trouble too ?


----------



## boof222 (Sep 26, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> Do you think its safe to use the facebook integration now?


I was using facebook intergration 2 days ago without any problems.


----------



## corpsegrinderpt (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm using Wiiflow and I managed to get the game launched using IOS223. The game seems to run fine.

However, when I quit a song, or when I try to calibrate lag the game freezes. any clue on how to fix this?


----------



## cassick1 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had the same issue with 222 not working at all and 223 would work but it would freeze up randomly.
Didn't matter whether I used wiiflow or config loader.  It just wouldn't work right.
I thought the freezing was an issue with my usb drive but then some of my friends had the same issue.
All of my IOS files were up to date and I was using rev20.


Figured out it was Hermes v5 causing the problem (only option for install is 38) so I uninstalled it and 
reinstalled v4 with 38 merged to 37 and it loads with 222 & block IOS reload perfectly!
NO FREEZING.

I didn't see an option to install v5 with 38 merged to 37 but maybe I am missing something.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## FISHERMAN (Oct 30, 2010)

i am on 4.2e and yesterday i did blackcorp1.1 full.  i burnt the game on a disc and i says system update. ( i also have wiikey 1.2) what should i do??? is this update dangerous??


----------

